# Acrylic Artwork - ATO reserve tank by JT Acrylics



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I wanted to share the news of my brand new custom made ATO reserve tank built to my specifications by Jon at J T Acrylics - one of the members of our forum 
This beauty is a sleek blue acrylic and is designed to fit in a space under my tank. I'm using a Tunze 3155 Osmolator system
Note the hinged top of the reserve tank which allows me easy access to install the pump and also to re-fill the tank
A beautiful piece and I am very happy with it
Jon @ J T is a true artist and he did the design on this reserve tank from my specs.
If you are looking for any kind of acrylic build for your system, I can highly recommend Jon !


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

do you have a bigger pic? looks awesome


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

jon how much does that run?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry terrible pic 
I will post more soon once set up

Jon: Feel free to post a pic if you have


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

As always, custom work never costs the same 

Drop me a line with dimensions, and color if you want it, and i will get you a price.

Jon
[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the pics Jon - much nicer than mine 

Note the 2 lasered holes on top for the osmolator hoses - 1 for pump and 1 for output hose 

Beautiful work - exactly what I wanted 
Beautiful and functional 

Jon made this for me based on specific measurements that I had given to fit a limited space 

Blue color acrylic was a little harder to get but I wanted blue color because this reserve tank will be seen near my DT so it had to look sharp ! Which it does 

I promise to post more pics once the unit is installed


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Sexyawesome! I'll take mine in a 50 gallon size please. I might be able to drop by tomorrow, JT. I'll confirm in the afternoon.


----------

